# collapsed ear



## farhaad (Mar 23, 2010)

hi there iv jus purchased my 1year old long hair gsd but the 1 ear is not standinding up its laying down any help how to get it 2 stand up?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know of success with down ears standing at 1 year old. Chances are that the ear is the way it is going to be. Maybe someone else has other experience though.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

The best I know is that at this stage there is nothing you can do outside of medical procedures. I believe there is an injection that could work and silicone implants. If it were me personally, I would just accept them the way they are.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Neuticles.com


----------

